# Are Their Issues With The Masterbuilt 40 20070311?



## jimmybaja (Mar 1, 2013)

I really want to buy a Masterbuilt 40. I have been reading these threads for several months and have not purchased due to all the issues I have read about. Amazon is still not offering it. I was in a store tonight the 200703011 for $349. Are there quality issues with this unit? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 1, 2013)

I am starting to think it is hit or miss with the Masterbuilt. No doubt it is an attractive unit with the digital controls and all but one has to consider, as you have, the potential for problems and the aggravation such a unit may bring.  Many folks get great smoked food with charcoal smokers (Weber), other electric smokers (Smokin-it, SmokinTex) and gas. If you have the funds, and really want a digitally controlled electric smoker, there is the Cookshack brand. They sometimes have used smokers at a reduced price, based upon condition, and come with a new machine warranty (which is how I got mine). I would research all the options available before laying out a considerable amount of money.  Use the search bar on top to look for a specific brand and visit the manufacturers sites. That's the best advice I can give.


----------



## suya (Mar 1, 2013)

Jimmy,

If you were my brother asking me that question, I would say hell no. This is not to suggest Masterbuilt hasn't had a good product in the past or will in the future, but that model seems to be fraught with problems. If I were you, and you have your mind set on that unit, I would wait till I started to see it again at Sam's or even Amazon. That would indicate to me that it has passed the quality controls they have in place and are comfortable selling it again. 

Personally, I returned one to Sams in January. After waiting for problems to get resolved, and they didn't seem to, I bought another brand. Paid significantly more, but I'm happy.

For what its worth, when I had the MES and it worked, the food that came out of it was usually great (couple of flare ups that were resolved by soaking the wood) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck!


----------



## chiefwej (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that is the old generation unit, not the new one with all the problems.  I have one that I bought at Sam's Club last year for $299.  It works perfect, and I love it.  Temps are always within a couple degrees from my readings on the Maverick therm.  I've added a AMNPS, and now its damn near the perfect set up.


----------



## bigfish98 (Mar 1, 2013)

chiefwej said:


> I'm pretty sure that is the old generation unit, not the new one with all the problems. I have one that I bought at Sam's Club last year for $299. It works perfect, and I love it. Temps are always within a couple degrees from my readings on the Maverick therm. I've added a AMNPS, and now its damn near the perfect set up.


x2


----------



## suya (Mar 1, 2013)

Oops, sorry, I would be ok with my brother buying the old model :-)


----------



## geerock (Mar 1, 2013)

That is a gen 1 model with the 1200 watt element, top vent, and a working water pan.  I'd take it in a minute over the gen 2.  The 311 was one of their best designs before they went to gen 2 pos.


----------



## mtm29575 (Mar 8, 2014)

chiefwej said:


> I'm pretty sure that is the old generation unit, not the new one with all the problems. I have one that I bought at Sam's Club last year for $299. It works perfect, and I love it. Temps are always within a couple degrees from my readings on the Maverick therm. I've added a AMNPS, and now its damn near the perfect set up.


x3 !


----------



## venture (Mar 8, 2014)

A quick search on this site for "Masterbuilt" or "MES" can be very revealing.

As my age advances and my energy declines, I think more about a watt burner than I used to.

Let your fingers do the walking and make your own decision on when or where to roll the dice!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smitty091101 (Feb 13, 2015)

What I don't like is the new gen2 40" unit.I don't like the vent on the side cause it seems like every time I use it my meat comes out with a bitter taste and I think it is because the smoke can't flow straight thru the unit with enough velocity!


----------



## old sarge (Feb 13, 2015)

I would check the quality of the wood you are using. Many off set smokers that typically burn wood have the fire box at one end and the vent stack at the other so the smoke is not going vertical immediately but rather takes a sideways route. Product comes out great.  Bitterness may be bad wood or way too much smoke.  You may have to experiment.


----------



## jaellman (Feb 21, 2015)

That's the one I bought and I'm having terrible times with getting the temperature to be correct:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/179121/struggling-with-smoking-hobby


----------

